# how to remove watermarks/branding from videos



## robo5050 (Jan 17, 2008)

Hello forum members,
This is the first time I am posting regarding this problem,so I hope I am in the correct forum!!

I would like to remove(via software like AVS Video Tools Pro) a small logo(watermark??) in the upper left corner of a music video,but only know how to crop the top half so that eliminates the logo;unfortunately this also eliminates a small percentage of the band area overhead!!

This concert footage is B/W-not color-so I am thinking I would be able to cut,and paste a black segment of the film to superimpose(??I am a newbie in using AV editing software,please remember!!) over the area of the logo,but
I am not too sure how I can accomplish this on this AVI format video,especially since the logo is in the uppper left corner of the video screren for the majority of the video duration!!!

If anyone knows what I am talking about(removing a trademark,logo or
watermark that is pure white;RGB:255,255,255)regarding using AVS Video Tools to digitally remove(or fade??) the logo that lasts the duration of
the video,I would appreciate tips,links,recommendations,other than use another AV editing software!!

Thanks in advance for a reply!!


----------



## Inactive (Apr 11, 2005)

if the logo is copyright then it shouldn't be removed.


----------



## robo5050 (Jan 17, 2008)

Hello freddihard,

I downloaded this music video from video.google.com,but does not indicate if the logo is copyrighted,or not;the "watermark" or symbol in the upper-left of the video looks like a coordinate graph with "white" fillet in the 1st/3rd quadrants with the Italian words(2):"Rai,Tre"(??) at the "X"-axis ends(update:found that this logo is an Italian broadcast station!!)!?

I think I can live with the logo/symbol since it is fairly small;it doesn't interfere with the viewing of the rare video of Velvet Underground with Nico!!

btw,I could not find any copyright disclaimer at the beginning, or the end of this music video!!:4-dontkno

Thanks for a reply!


----------



## DonaldG (Aug 23, 2007)

> btw,I could not find any copyright disclaimer at the beginning, or the end of this music video!!


Copyright Issues:

A work does not have to be marked copyright in order to be copyright. A copyright symbol, mark or icon is usually there to remind folk that it is copyright.

Generally a 'work' is automatically copyright to the creator. The creator does not have to register it as such anywhere.

Copyright ownership is usually the creator unless a written or verbal contract exists to bestow the copyright to another.

Because a work is available on Internet, does not mean that anyone can just copy it without permission of the copyright holder.

Unless there is a written waiver or other indication that a work is 'public domain' or 'copyright free', it MUST be assumed that *it is copyright*.

In the UK, the copyright to a work exists for 70 years after the creators death. The copyright is deemed part of the creators estate.


----------

